# Problème de défilement avec la Magic Mouse



## pepeprod (7 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis aujourd'hui, les fonctions de défilement de ma magic mouse ne marchent plus.
De plus lorsque je tente d'accéder à la configuration de la souris, mon Imac (snow leopard) ne la trouve pas, pourtant elle fonctionne (sauf le défilement).
Toutes les mise à jour ont été faite et aucun redémarrage ne change quoique ce soit.

J'ai cherché sur ce forum et un peu partout sur google, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?


----------



## tombom (7 Mars 2010)

les piles  ?
une souris filaire est dispo ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

La souris a-t-elle été essayée sur un autre Mac, pour vérifier si le problème vient bien d'elle ?

Par ailleurs, il semble que certains programmes comme USB Overdrive puissent poser problème avec les contrôles de la Magic Mouse, notamment le défilement (le fait est signalé sur le site du développeur).

Certaines personnes qui ont connu différents types de problèmes avec la Magic Mouse ont simplement réparé les autorisations puis redémarré... La question a déjà été abordée (sans remède miracle) ICI, en ce qui concerne la perte de la fonction de balayage à deux doigts.


----------



## pepeprod (8 Mars 2010)

Merci Cratès !
Effectivement cela doit être ça.
Cependant je ne sais pas comment rétablir les autorisations...


----------



## tombom (8 Mars 2010)

il faut se rendre dans le dossier applications/utilitaire, et lancer l'utilitaire de disque. tu cliques sur ton disque dur , et tu repars les autorisations


----------



## pepeprod (8 Mars 2010)

Merci Tombom.

Malheureusement même après réparation des autorisations, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas...
Je crois que je suis bon pour une réinstallation de l'OS...


----------



## tombom (8 Mars 2010)

avant cela, creer une deuxieme session, pour voir si ca viens de l'os ou bien de la session justement...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------

et, je parle sous controle d'un autre forumeur, etant donné que l'imac, sans souris, n'est plus "controlable" : ne serait il pas possible d'aller dans les preferences systeme/ bluetooth, de supprimer la souris, puis de la resynchroniser ?


----------



## pepeprod (8 Mars 2010)

Après avoir fait cela (supprimer la souris dans les préférences bluetooth) je ne peux plus la resynchroniser, même en créant une autre session...


----------



## tombom (8 Mars 2010)

ben oui mais je t'ai dis t"attendre avant de le faire... :S
tu as une souris filaire au moins ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h23 ----------

je viens de tester chez moi -> j'appuie sur le "-" la souris sort de la liste.
l'appuie sur le + elle est reconnue et se synchronise. tu as procédé ainsi ?


----------



## pepeprod (8 Mars 2010)

En fait apparemment je n'avais pas correctement désinstaller USB OVERDRIVE.
Après l'avoir réinstaller, puis désinstaller proprement, TOUT RE-MARCHE PARFAITEMENT !


----------



## tombom (8 Mars 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Par ailleurs, il semble que certains programmes comme USB Overdrive puissent poser problème avec les contrôles de la Magic Mouse, notamment le défilement (le fait est signalé sur le site du développeur).



tu aurais du nous direque tu utilisais USB overdrive... d'autant plus que cratés a dit qu'il pouvait y avoir des soucis avec...

en cherchant dans google, j'ai trouvé ceci...
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/137347/usb-overdrive-attend-sa-compatibilite-magic-mouse

ce qui confirme ce qu'avais dit Cratés...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h41 ----------

sinon, j'avais entendu parlé de ca... http://magicprefs.com/
peut etre que c'est mieux que Usb overdrive ?


----------



## frankladen (20 Mai 2010)

J'ai le même problème que toi a la différence que je n'ai jamais installer USB overdrive. Je viens plutôt a procéder a une réinstallation de l'OS... lorsque l'assistant bluetooth trouve ma magic mouse, il est encore écris souris de "ancien nom d'utlisateur" serai-ce la cause du probleme ?

---------- Post added at 09h48 ---------- Previous post was at 09h45 ----------

De plus je vois au logo, que le systeme pense encore qu'il s'agit d'une souris mighty mouse.. quelqu'un est-il dans la meme situation ?


----------

